
Ask HN: What do you actually care about in a web host? - AdamSC1
I&#x27;ve seen tons of review sites for web hosting, and most of them are just filled with affiliate spam touting that some shared host is the best due to their ping.<p>I was curious what features other people actually look for in a quality hosting provider? Is there anything you can&#x27;t live without?
======
Cozumel
Been able to talk with a real person if I need too, I've spoken with some
'tech support' that didn't even know what a server was much less how to turn
one on!

